# η Πελοπόννησος



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 30, 2012)

Γεια σας

Γιατί η λέξη Πελοπόννησος έχει δυο Ν; Το πρώτο Ν από πού προέρχεται ιστορικά;

Υπάρχουν και άλλα τοπωνύμια που λήγουν σε -όννησος;

Με χαιρετισμούς

Σίμων


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Γεια σας
> 
> Γιατί η λέξη Πελοπόννησος έχει δυο Ν; Το πρώτο Ν από πού προέρχεται ιστορικά;
> 
> ...



Γεια σου, Σίμωνα.

Το πρώτο νι είναι ένα σίγμα που αφομοιώθηκε. Η Πέλοπος Νήσος, δηλαδή το νησί του Πέλοπα, έγινε *Πελοπόσνησος -> Πελοπόννησος.

Για το δεύτερο ερώτημά σου δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω από μνήμης. Αν δεν με προλάβουν άλλοι, άσε με να το ψάξω λίγο, εντάξει; (Εννοείς τοπωνύμια με δεύτερο συνθετικό τη νήσο αλλά με δύο νι. Κατάλαβα καλά ; )


----------



## Zazula (Oct 30, 2012)

1. _Πέλοπος νήσος_ [-σν- > -νν] > Πελοπόννησος

2. Η _Αλόννησος_: αλς (αλός) + νήσος [-σν- > -νν] > Αλόννησος


----------



## bernardina (Oct 30, 2012)

Είδες; Σ' το είπα ότι θα με προλάβαιναν


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Nov 2, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2012)

Πριγκηπόννησος - Προκόννησος
(γράφω πολύ βιαστικά και ίσως επανέλθω)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Πριγκηπόννησος



Καλημέρα. Εννοείς το νησί με τις περισσότερες ορθογραφίες; :)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4281-Πρίγκηπος&p=41566&viewfull=1#post41566


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2012)

Το είπα ότι βιάζομαι! ;)


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 22, 2014)

Γεια σας

Μόλις γυρίσαμε απ'τα Πριγκηπόννησα - μήπως είναι άλλο παράδειγμα αυτού του φαινομένου;
Πρίγκηπος νήσοι [-σν- > -νν] > Πριγκηπόννησοι > Πριγκηπόννησα

Έχω δυο προβλήματα - δε θα ήταν Πριγκίπων στο πληθυντικό; Επίσης, συχνά βλέπουμε τον τύπο Πριγκιπονήσια με μόνο ένα Ν.

Σ


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Για αρχή, Σίμωνα, ρίξε μια ματιά στη συζήτηση εδώ. Όπως λέμε, «απ' όλα έχει ο μπαξές»: και _πρίγκιπος_ και _πρίγκηπος_, και ένα και δύο ν, και όλα τα γένη και τις καταλήξεις.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


> Η Αλόννησος: αλς (αλός) + νήσος [-σν- > -νν] > Αλόννησος


Μήπως υπάρχει καθόλου κανένα παράδειγμα με πληθυντικό της γενικής + νήσος; Θα ήθελα να δω το αποτέλεσμα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2014)

Γενική πληθυντικού + νήσος; 

Δεν μου έρχεται κανένα καλό παράδειγμα στο νου, μόνο το Τουρκονήσι (που τώρα είδα ότι υπάρχει, επειδή σκέφτηκα τα Τουρκοβούνια). Αν έκανε σύνθεση με -νήσος, τότε _Τουρκόνησος_.

Στη σύνθεση με πρώτο συνθετικό γενική πληθυντικού, κατά κανόνα μπαίνει το συνδετικό -ο- στη θέση της κατάληξης, όπως θα γινόταν και στον ενικό. Όπως λέμε _γυναικοκατακτητής_, έτσι λέμε και... _γυναικονήσι _(λέξη της Καρυστιάνη για την Άνδρο).


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 23, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Πριγκηπόννησος - Προκόννησος
> (γράφω πολύ βιαστικά και ίσως επανέλθω)



Επίσης, Προικόννησος
(και Προικόνησος - Προκόνησος, βεβαίως βεβαίως)


----------

